
JavaScript Generators – introduction and examples of usage - marcindrozd
https://blog.ragnarson.com/2016/12/15/javascript-generators.html
======
sayurichick
serious question. isn't the function* way of doing things outdated already? I
thought generators with function* and yield were replaced by

async/await?

